# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα >  ανταλλάσσονται 2 κλουβιά για ένα ευρύχωρο για κοκατιλ

## Andriani

ανταλλάζω 2 κλουβιά : 1 για τρωκτικά και 1 για παπαγαλακια  κάνει και για χαμστερ ή σκιουράκια .
το κλουβί για τρωκτικά είναι σε άριστη κατάσταση αγορασμένο 15 αυγούστου διαστάσεις 60*40*36
και το άλλο κλουβι του έχω κόψει το ένα κάγκελο για να ανοίγει καλύτερα η πόρτα .
εχει 2 πόρτες μία  στο πλάι και μια πάνω  διαστάσεις 40*30*50 όποιος θελει ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου με πμ ή με μαιλ στο  and.tzan@yahoo.gr

----------

